# Chaos Demon Prince conversion?



## Praxiss (Aug 13, 2009)

I am looking to add a Demon Prince to my IW army. I have had a couple of ideas and would appreciate any and all input.

For starters i want to alter the head. I am thinking of using the "skull" mask from the Defiler kit and fitting this over the face of the DP.

Next, wings. The only thing i can think of is to use a couple of raptor jump packs on the spars of his back pack (cut off the skulls). i dont want to use actual wings.

Weapon. I am thinking of cutting off the sword hand and replacing it with this:









http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/acatalog/assaultdrill.jp





Any got any opinions or better suggestions? My converting skills pretty much begin and end at kit-bashing. I am not artistically inclined enough to sculpt well enough to mould anything decent.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Praxiss said:


> ...I am thinking of using the "skull" mask from the Defiler kit and fitting this over the face of the DP....


I dry fitted this when building my DP; however it looked a little too big.




Praxiss said:


> Next, wings. The only thing i can think of is to use a couple of raptor jump packs on the spars of his back pack (cut off the skulls). i dont want to use actual wings.


The only other part that comes to mind is the Space Marine Jump pack if you want cheaper/easier to hack up.

Or, if you are trying to avoid organic wings, you could add a lengths of plastic I-bars to the ends of the skull vents that come with the kit to make a half-scaffolding-half-skeletal-wing look.




Praxiss said:


> I am thinking of cutting off the sword hand and replacing it with this


Visually superb for IW; however it looks too big to me - it looks a better size to replace the big left left hand.


----------



## Praxiss (Aug 13, 2009)

I have a few metal raptor packs lying around (i never use my metal raptors and have scratch built a squad of plastic ones) so i don't mind hacking them up for parts.

I will have to have a look, i was hoping to keep the other arm as it has a nice gun barrel looking bit on it. Luckily i have one of the siege arms on a IW dread so i will measure up against the DP model when i get it next week (getting it off a friend for free).


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

For a monster jump pack, kit bash the landspeeder engine section. The nozzles would look great mounted on a cylindrical housing, a felt tip pen of some kind or something similar.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Whirlwind launcher, turned backwards, thrusters where the missiles go = jump pack

Behold my (much, much too large) Dready DP
Feel free to steal ideas










And for scale









As you can see I went a little crazy on the legs.

The problem was the defiler arms were just so huge that anything smaller just looked ridiculous. If you stick to mostly dready or DP parts you should be fine.

The whirlie JP works fine on dready and DP sized models


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Jump pack idea .... if your going for big, how about an engine from a Valkyrie? You may need to cut it down a little as it is pretty long, but that would look awesome as a single jump motor on his back.


----------



## Praxiss (Aug 13, 2009)

my fave so far is the whirlwind and nozzle idea. I like the chunky look to them. Thanks for the input guys, very helpful!


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

No problemo.

Plus as a bonus, you keep the pivot so you can hinge them up and down and be all "Thrusters deployed! FAWOOOSH!"


----------



## Praxiss (Aug 13, 2009)

Now all i have to do is find a store that actually has some in stock. SO far Bitz & Kitz, Bitzbox and a few others have all let me down.


----------



## Kaleb Daark (Nov 1, 2009)

I used the defiler head on the nurgle DP body and it looked spot on. I tried to make the jump pack idea work for my IW's and never found anything that looked good on the standard DP body.


----------



## CaptainLoken (May 13, 2009)

Would love to see some close up's of the dread with the space marine attached to it? or view a link if there is one on the forum. It looks pure class.


----------



## Praxiss (Aug 13, 2009)

Ok, i have the DP model now and am stripping it.

Here's the plan.

Use raptor packs for the jump pack. I'm thinking of cutting them down into individual engines and mounting 3/4 on the DPs back in place of the skull arms.

Head: If i can find one i will try using one of the defiler "skull" heads as a a kind of armoured mask for the DP.

I am not 100% sure of what to do with the arms yet, here are the options:

Sword arm: Replace sword with a scratch-built hammer made from plasticard...OR...replace the whole arm with the sige dread arm shown above.

Other arm: Replace this one with the siege arm instead (giving him dread arm and sword)...OR...leave it as is.....OR replace just the hand with some sort of robotic gripper/claw (i'm thinking something similar to a Defiler claw, although i do have a space Tomb Spider claw floating around somewhere).



What do you think? Personally i favour the siege dread arm, but that's partly as i dont trust myself to make a decent looking hammer out of plasticard.


----------



## NerdyOgre254 (Jul 16, 2008)

Praxiss said:


> Use raptor packs for the jump pack. I'm thinking of cutting them down into individual engines and mounting 3/4 on the DPs back in place of the skull arms.


I was going to suggest that idea.

If you haven't had a lot of practice with plasticard, don't try and make a masterpiece from the get-go. instead, do some simple work and practice your way up to it. If you need to get this mini ready for a game, go with the Dreadnought drill, and cover the left hand with it.


----------



## Praxiss (Aug 13, 2009)

I actually prefer the dread drill idea.


----------

